# PUA is legit (and this proves it)



## Marquis (Nov 8, 2020)

Pick-up artistry is not 100 % bullshit. It's a proven fact that GAME* is legit.

It matters how and how often you text to women. A man can't be a soft and an overemotional cuck in the presence of women, no matter how good-looking he is.

It goes without saying that cold-approaching women at the mall if you're a 5'2 manlet with an ugly face will not end up well. But using the lowest hanging fruit as an example to delegitimize *social skills* and intelligence is quite pathetic in my honest opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Nov 8, 2020)

source : graycel with 4 rep


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Nov 8, 2020)

Joined: Today at 2:20 PM


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Nov 8, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> Joined: Today at 2:20 PM


ToddV alt


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 8, 2020)

OP is right. once you become at least 4 PSL normie, PUA stuff does wonders for your dating life
@RealLooksmaxxer @the next o'pry @


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Nov 8, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> OP is right. once you become at least 4 PSL normie, PUA stuff does wonders for your dating life
> @RealLooksmaxxer @the next o'pry @


Pussy so good nigga forgot the 3rd tag


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Nov 8, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> OP is right. once you become at least 4 PSL normie, PUA stuff does wonders for your dating life
> @RealLooksmaxxer @the next o'pry @


Tbh 
There is some truth to every pill.
And if you should follow the black or redpill depends on current looks level


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 8, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Pussy so good nigga forgot the 3rd tag


thought i replied to your post and therefor didn't have to tag you


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 8, 2020)

Marquis said:


> *social skills*


Since when is PUA about social skill? If it was about teaching guys social skill I'd be all over it, since I desperately need to improve mine.

PUA is about selling the image of an "alpha male" to virgin losers who never have even seen a real life slayer getting JBs. Redpillers are unironically way more autistic then we are, they genuinely believe that women don't notice that they are "playing a character" - character they saw in a youtube video

Seriously, do look up some real footage of these coaches picking up women, its such a fucking cringe fest, no one talks and behaves like that in real life.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 8, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> Since when is PUA about social skill? If it was about teaching guys social skill I'd be all over it, since I desperately need to improve mine.
> 
> PUA is about selling the image of an "alpha male" to virgin losers who never have even seen a real life slayer getting JBs. Redpillers are unironically way more autistic then we are, they genuinely believe that women don't notice that they are "playing a character" - character they saw in a youtube video
> 
> Seriously, do look up some real footage of these coaches picking up women, its such a fucking cringe fest, no one talks and behaves like that in real life.


PUA stuff ist just salesman-ship. if your company ever sent you to a Sales-training you'd know PUA teaches you the same shit a bit more catered at women


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Nov 8, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> Since when is PUA about social skill? If it was about teaching guys social skill I'd be all over it, since I desperately need to improve mine.
> 
> PUA is about selling the image of an "alpha male" to virgin losers who never have even seen a real life slayer getting JBs. Redpillers are unironically way more autistic then we are, they genuinely believe that women don't notice that they are "playing a character" - character they saw in a youtube video
> 
> Seriously, do look up some real footage of these coaches picking up women, its such a fucking cringe fest, no one talks and behaves like that in real life.


Some redpill content creators are ait some are shit

I remember some big black guy, alpha male strategies or sum shit being decent he also says to focus in improvement in general. While some others will tell you to Just Approach bro!

Only time you should approach is in a setting like a festival or club.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 8, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Only time you should approach is in a setting like a festival or club.


Not fucking once in my life I've seen anyone do a "cold approach" or even heard of such a thing.
Everyone in the club is there with at least 3 other friends, be it a male group or a female group - you being alone there just signals that something is off, that something is wrong about you. Noone just goes up to people and chat them up. The only time "cold approach" works is if you have a half finished bottle of vodka, and you approach some similar sub PSL 3 autists with a "hey, I have a problem, I cant finish this alone, can you help me?" (I've done this lmao)


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 8, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Some redpill content creators are ait some are shit
> 
> I remember some big black guy, alpha male strategies or sum shit being decent he also says to focus in improvement in general. While some others will tell you to Just Approach bro!
> 
> Only time you should approach is in a setting like a festival or club.


true, most day-game is cringe. but the stuff for bars, clubs etc. is legit


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm a diagnosed turboautist with the social skills of a hermit and even I can tell you that pick up artistry is bullshit and women will only pretend it works on them if they already want to fuck you


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Nov 8, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> Not fucking once in my life I've seen anyone do a "cold approach" or even heard of such a thing.
> Everyone in the club is there with at least 3 other friends, be it a male group or a female group - you being alone there just signals that something is off, that something is wrong about you. Noone just goes up to people and chat them up. The only time "cold approach" works is if you have a half finished bottle of vodka, and you approach some similar sub PSL 3 autists with a "hey, I have a problem, I cant finish this alone, can you help me?" (I've done this lmao)


Mirin the fact that we atleast have someone here who tried smtn. 

But idk where you from but here in Holland people sometimes do that at parties etc. Not cold approach but just 2 groups getting together and getting drinks


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 8, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> being decent he also says to focus in improvement in general


That's like saying - "being in prison isn't all snakeoil, at least you'll get ripped!"

Everyone and their mother is already on self-improvement binge in 2020. Every single group, person or whatever the fuck you listen to will tell you to hit the gym and other "looksmaxx derivative advice"


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 8, 2020)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> I'm a diagnosed turboautist with the social skills of a hermit and even I can tell you that pick up artistry is bullshit and women will only pretend it works on them if they already want to fuck you


stop with the excuses, Ex RSD-CEO Tyler Durden is also diagnost autist
+ he's a ginger manlet with soy pheno


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Nov 8, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> That's like saying - "being in prison isn't all snakeoil, at least you'll get ripped!"
> 
> Everyone and their mother is already on self-improvement binge in 2020. Every single group, person or whatever the fuck you listen to will tell you to hit the gym and other "looksmaxx derivative advice"


I see where you're coming from. But from my experience here barely any people self improve, most are chubby retards who think dieting js overrated and get shitfaced 24/7


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 8, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> stop with the excuses, Ex RSD-CEO Tyler Durden is also diagnost autist
> + he's a ginger manlet with soy pheno
> View attachment 792411


I unironically don't believe this guy has ever had consensual sex with a female that wasn't paid

On every single one of his videos and seminars hes tweaked as fuck




This is him at the peak of his "PUA career" - you seriously want to tell me this subhuman was able to insert his penis into a woman (consensually)


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Nov 8, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> stop with the excuses, Ex RSD-CEO Tyler Durden is also diagnost autist
> + he's a ginger manlet with soy pheno
> View attachment 792411


mf called himself tyler durden lmao, you're a gigacoper if you think he slays, although the snake oil you buy from him is definitely helping him moneymax


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 8, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> I unironically don't believe this guy has ever had consensual sex with a female that wasn't paid
> 
> On every single one of his videos and seminars hes tweaked as fuck
> View attachment 792415
> ...


Ive seen uglier guys, so yeah its believable.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 8, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Ive seen uglier guys, so yeah its believable.


I've seen uglier guys as well
Many ugly men walking on the streets


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Nov 8, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> I've seen uglier guys as well
> Many ugly men walking on the streets


ovER for many men


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 8, 2020)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> mf called himself tyler durden lmao, you're a gigacoper if you think he slays, although the snake oil you buy from him is definitely helping him moneymax


1. you obviously pirate their shit
2. UnderC0vrN0rmie is an even worse online alias

you see bunch of ugly dudes with looks-match foids out there


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Nov 8, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> 1. you obviously pirate their shit
> 2. UnderC0vrN0rmie is an even worse online alias
> 
> you see bunch of ugly dudes with looks-match foids out there


lots of projection here


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 8, 2020)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> lots of projection here


projection by saying your username is even worse? bro, come on


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Nov 8, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> projection by saying your username is even worse? bro, come on


my username is obviously a joke, and not meant to make me sound cool so i can sell advice to truecels


----------



## Tb62 (Nov 8, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> I unironically don't believe this guy has ever had consensual sex with a female that wasn't paid
> 
> On every single one of his videos and seminars hes tweaked as fuck
> View attachment 792415
> ...


If he was a billionaire no one would‘ve even questioned that he fucks every woman he wants. The women he approaches don‘t know shit about him and that he‘s not gl just tells her that he has other qualitys, in her head his lifestyle matches his confidence. Having that confidence just like that on the other hand is rare af and if you ain‘t really sure about yourself they gonna see right through it.


----------



## Marquis (Nov 9, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> source : graycel with 4 rep


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 9, 2020)

I swear this week there is a peak in bluepilled threads


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 9, 2020)

Marquis said:


> Pick-up artistry is not 100 % bullshit. It's a proven fact that GAME* is legit.
> 
> It matters how and how often you text to women. A man can't be a soft and an overemotional cuck in the presence of women, no matter how good-looking he is.
> 
> It goes without saying that cold-approaching women at the mall if you're a 5'2 manlet with an ugly face will not end up well. But using the lowest hanging fruit as an example to delegitimize *social skills* and intelligence is quite pathetic in my honest opinion.


if youre atleast 4,5 psl and tall


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Nov 9, 2020)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> I'm a diagnosed turboautist with the social skills of a hermit and even I can tell you that pick up artistry is bullshit and women will only pretend it works on them if they already want to fuck you


ffs this might be why i was so sucessfull


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Nov 9, 2020)

Would you date an ugly woman because she carries herself well and has “game”? no you would never and neither would they. Its been proven so many times Chads can act like complete douches fake being a child rapist etc snd they still love them anyway. Game = irrelevant.
These days women accept no less than Cavill


----------



## zeroshame (Nov 9, 2020)

Marquis said:


> A man can't be a soft and an overemotional cuck in the presence of women, no matter how good-looking he is.


It also doesn't matter how hard and masculine he acts in the presence of women if he's not good-looking, yet you choose to focus on a made-up scenario that nobody here gives a shit about (the very good-looking but socially inept man).
Lurk more before posting


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 9, 2020)

*Any attempt to slay besides looksmaxing will make sitation worse*

Beta males promoted feminism and destroyed values in the hope that liberated sluts would be easy to fuck. Attractive men resisted this change. Now in feminism’s society, good looking men have unlimited partners and weak men have even less than before. – Feminism was self sabotage.

*Now imagine the same situation with PUA*​


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 9, 2020)

Greycels need to earn their stripes before making bold statements 

Stick to memes and shitposting for now, you'll soon get there bro


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

PUA is cope. If you need a PUA coach it means your ugly or a socially abused dog. While I will admit social skills matter for getting laid they are overrated. The idea that anyone can just talk their way into sleeping with a woman is cope.

A female needs to look at you for a few seconds to gauge their sexual attraction to you. Once they have deemed how attractive you are there isnt much you can say which will change their opinion. A woman may still fuck you even if she doesnt find you attractive, there are alot of other factors people may consider when choosing who to smash. The bluepill also affects women to, although they will always have options due to how sexuality works.

This is where PUA appears to work, if you display traits which are supposed to be attractive, such as confidence and humour you may eventually luck out and get laid. Why do this when you can looksmax and make getting into relationships easier by being better looking. You will also have better sex because there will be sexual attraction. Not resentful sex because you managed to usse your PUA skills to talk a woman into having sex with you.


----------



## Marquis (Nov 9, 2020)

zeroshame said:


> Lurk more before posting


Joined Jun 20, 2020


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Nov 10, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> Everyone in the club is there with at least 3 other friends, be it a male group or a female group - you being alone there just signals that something is off, that something is wrong about you


That's what wingmans are for, bro. You go and sarge with them


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Nov 10, 2020)

I know a PSL3 guy who has a lay count of over 40 after 2 years of PUA.


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Nov 10, 2020)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> *I'm a diagnosed turboautist with the social skills of a hermit *and even I can tell you that pick up artistry is bullshit and women will only pretend it works on them if they already want to fuck you


That alone makes your opinion invalid.
Guys, stop listening to guys with no game.
In any other domain of your life, you won't listen to someone that doesn't walk the walk. Why should you do it in dating?
Imagine listening to incels with no social skills telling you that Game doesn't work. GTFO this forum, this is Chad and chadlites central.


----------



## loksr (Nov 10, 2020)

Marquis said:


> A man can't be a soft and an overemotional cuck in the presence of women, no matter how good-looking he is.


Lmao where did you hear that? I’ll let you in on a secret, that’s bullshit. As a matter of fact that’s called a softboy and they slay a million times more than your favorite normie faced PUA ever will.

you’re gigacoping, if you’re good looking enough you can behave HOWEVER you want to behave, period. Girls don’t give a shit what comes out of your mouth, they decide if they want to fuck you or not within the first few seconds of meeting you.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Nov 10, 2020)

looks determine success with women
doesn't matter if you do PUA bullshit or not, its all looks


----------



## Germania (Nov 10, 2020)

Everything matters, looks, behavior and communication (aka game), and so on.
My 3PSL friend has 100+ lays due to game btw.


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Lorsss (Nov 10, 2020)

another zesto alt


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 10, 2020)

People here are autistic. Yeah PUA stuff works.


----------



## Ampere (Nov 10, 2020)

Yeah but looksmaxxing appears lower effort than socialmaxxing


----------



## audimax (Nov 10, 2020)

Legit. Women went for me after leaving their better looking boyfriend before, because he was a jelous cuck.


----------



## LooksmaxDon1 (Nov 10, 2020)

PUA is legit


The only guys saying it's not legit are bottom tier subhumans, who shouldn't even be thinking of breeding anyway


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 10, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> Would you date an ugly woman because she carries herself well and has “game”? no you would never and neither would they. Its been proven so many times Chads can act like complete douches fake being a child rapist etc snd they still love them anyway. Game = irrelevant.
> These days women accept no less than Cavill


They've always wanted no less than Cavill. It's just religion and society were based and blackpilled so they controlled women and chads.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 10, 2020)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> That's what wingmans are for, bro. You go and sarge with them


Oh yeah, let me just hit up my not-existing friends. Or, if it was a few years back, let me hit up my even more autistic and ugly friend lol im sure well do great


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Nov 10, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> Oh yeah, let me just hit up my not-existing friends. Or, if it was a few years back, let me hit up my even more autistic and ugly friend lol im sure well do great


They don't have to be your friends. You just find a local groups of PUAs in your city (either on facebook or other boards) and go out together with them.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 10, 2020)

Marquis said:


> Pick-up artistry is not 100 % bullshit. It's a proven fact that GAME* is legit.
> 
> It matters how and how often you text to women. A man can't be a soft and an overemotional cuck in the presence of women, no matter how good-looking he is.
> 
> It goes without saying that cold-approaching women at the mall if you're a 5'2 manlet with an ugly face will not end up well. But using the lowest hanging fruit as an example to delegitimize *social skills* and intelligence is quite pathetic in my honest opinion.


It's not a question for most. That it matters. 
that "game", having social smarts/skills/comfort and experience, being able to talk with women, even being able to be flirty or suductive-ish and so on; Matters.

It's more discussed:
How MUCH it matters.

I would say.
It matters 100%; if you are autistic, have alot of panic socially, etc.. Than it matters 100%; and mentalcel.
For people that are average range mentally on social matters. I would say it matters 20% at most.


What would I guestimate based on not much or any direct proofs:

100% game over: manlet, ugly face, deformed body, micropenis (for LTR at least); autistic significantly, social anxiety levels that can't overcome.

AFTER THAT
50% Looks (face + body + style)
20% "game" (voice, social abilities, etc.)
10% status
10% money
10% rest


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 10, 2020)

Germania said:


> Everything matters, looks, behavior and communication (aka game), and so on.
> My 3PSL friend has 100+ lays due to game btw.


That's because he is the right phenotype. And he is of good height.
That way he just barely passes the entrance bar for looks for women; and that's when "game" and stuff starts to matter.

well, done by friend by the way. Good that he statusmaxxed, and numbersgame maxxed, and has developed good social and talking and making stuff sexual game.

Do the women not come back for more though? Sounds like asif he is not having the women stay around or come back again for more, though?
He dumps them, or they dump him?
If offer good sex, usually women come back for more for some time.


----------



## Littleboy (Nov 10, 2020)

Marquis said:


> Pick-up artistry is not 100 % bullshit. It's a proven fact that GAME* is legit.
> 
> It matters how and how often you text to women. A man can't be a soft and an overemotional cuck in the presence of women, no matter how good-looking he is.
> 
> It goes without saying that cold-approaching women at the mall if you're a 5'2 manlet with an ugly face will not end up well. But using the lowest hanging fruit as an example to delegitimize *social skills* and intelligence is quite pathetic in my honest opinion.



@Master Thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Nov 10, 2020)

Every successful red piller is a tall white htn-chadlite btw but are too oblivious and like to think their game is how their getting laid


----------



## Germania (Nov 10, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> That's because he is the right phenotype. And he is of good height.
> That way he just barely passes the entrance bar for looks for women; and that's when "game" and stuff starts to matter.
> 
> well, done by friend by the way. Good that he statusmaxxed, and numbersgame maxxed, and has developed good social and talking and making stuff sexual game.
> ...


I will make a thread about him with pics soon. He has nothing of what you said, just hardcore low inhib with a bit of game.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 10, 2020)

Germania said:


> just hardcore low inhib with a bit of game.


extraverted? 
mass approacher/numers game irl or online?
Or does he have a smart setup system, to time efficiently rank up high numbers game?


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Nov 10, 2020)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> That alone makes your opinion invalid.
> Guys, stop listening to guys with no game.
> In any other domain of your life, you won't listen to someone that doesn't walk the walk. Why should you do it in dating?
> Imagine listening to incels with no social skills telling you that Game doesn't work. GTFO this forum, this is Chad and chadlites central.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Germania (Nov 10, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> extraverted?
> mass approacher/numers game irl or online?
> Or does he have a smart setup system, to time efficiently rank up high numbers game?


PM me mate


----------



## Marquis (Nov 10, 2020)

Littleboy said:


> @Master Thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Nov 10, 2020)

Marquis said:


> Pick-up artistry is not 100 % bullshit. It's a proven fact that GAME* is legit.
> 
> It matters how and how often you text to women. A man can't be a soft and an overemotional cuck in the presence of women, no matter how good-looking he is.
> 
> It goes without saying that cold-approaching women at the mall if you're a 5'2 manlet with an ugly face will not end up well. But using the lowest hanging fruit as an example to delegitimize *social skills* and intelligence is quite pathetic in my honest opinion.


Greycel moment


----------



## Marquis (Nov 11, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> The idea that anyone can just talk their way into sleeping with a woman is cope.
> 
> A female needs to look at you for a few seconds to gauge their sexual attraction to you.
> Once they have deemed how attractive you are there isnt much you can say which will change their opinion.



I agree and I made a thread about it.

https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to...of-pua-material-for-free.239766/#post-4107182


mulattomaxxer said:


> Why do this when you can looksmax and make getting into relationships easier by being better looking.



Why even looksmax if you're not going to take action and go talk to people.
Just rot in your bed all day for the same nonexistent results.









Yahoo | Mail, Weather, Search, Politics, News, Finance, Sports & Videos


Latest news coverage, email, free stock quotes, live scores and video are just the beginning. Discover more every day at Yahoo!




answers.yahoo.com





You miss one hundred percent of the shots you don't take.
Even though there is only a 1-5% probably of scoring.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 11, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> Since when is PUA about social skill? If it was about teaching guys social skill I'd be all over it, since I desperately need to improve mine.
> 
> PUA is about selling the image of an "alpha male" to virgin losers who never have even seen a real life slayer getting JBs. Redpillers are unironically way more autistic then we are, they genuinely believe that women don't notice that they are "playing a character" - character they saw in a youtube video
> 
> Seriously, do look up some real footage of these coaches picking up women, its such a fucking cringe fest, no one talks and behaves like that in real life.



There is a certain attitude that's very attractive to women, but you can't fake it without feeling that way, which is what most PUAs try to do. Guys who have the right amount of bravado don't need to regurgitate prerehearsed lines and techniques.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Nov 11, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> People here are autistic. Yeah PUA stuff works.


How?


----------



## Marquis (Nov 11, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Every successful red piller is a tall white htn-chadlite btw but are too oblivious and like to think their game is how their getting laid


Yeah, they get laid because of their game.

https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to...of-pua-material-for-free.239766/#post-4115196
The most important part of the game is to go out and to make yourself visible to women. By approaching women you lower fence: you give women a convenient chance to say that you're handsome or whatever.

You've got to put yourself in places where you could meet women who are down to spend time with you.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Nov 11, 2020)

Marquis said:


> Yeah, they get laid because of their game.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to...of-pua-material-for-free.239766/#post-4115196
> The most important part of the game is to go out and to make yourself visible to women. By approaching women you lower fence: you give women a convenient chance to say that you're handsome or whatever.
> ...


ok, will try and report back


----------



## Swolepenisman (Nov 11, 2020)

6ft minimum to do this or you need 6psl fave


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Nov 11, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> Would you date an ugly woman because she carries herself well and has “game”? no you would never and neither would they. Its been proven so many times Chads can act like complete douches fake being a child rapist etc snd they still love them anyway. Game = irrelevant.
> These days women accept no less than Cavill


That's a fake comparison tho, I would not date a woman with status just for the status itself but prime women would date a 60 years old if he has status, let's not assume female's biology and male's biology are the same.


----------



## Marquis (Nov 14, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> 6ft minimum to do this or you need 6psl fave


Perhaps in your city.

These rules you guys come up with -- 8 psl or invisible, at least 6'2 or death -- aren't universal. They might be true in your own small social bubble (I doubt it), but there's no reason why a guy living in Poland or California should play by the same rules.

*Note: I don't expect the numbers to be accurate*














r/europe - Average Young Male European Height


10 votes and 9 comments so far on Reddit




www.reddit.com


----------



## Magister (Nov 14, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> Since when is PUA about social skill? If it was about teaching guys social skill I'd be all over it, since I desperately need to improve mine.
> 
> PUA is about selling the image of an "alpha male" to virgin losers who never have even seen a real life slayer getting JBs. Redpillers are unironically way more autistic then we are, they genuinely believe that women don't notice that they are "playing a character" - character they saw in a youtube video
> 
> Seriously, do look up some real footage of these coaches picking up women, its such a fucking cringe fest, no one talks and behaves like that in real life.


I came here only to know - who is girl on your avi? I love her instantlly


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 14, 2020)

Prerehearsed lines never work. What matters is having pimp energy in your walk, how you talk, attitude and everything. You dont learn that overnight like PUA promises, it comes after mogging women continuously throughout your life.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 14, 2020)

Marquis said:


> You miss one hundred percent of the shots you don't take.
> Even though there is only a 1-5% probably of scoring.


Legit.
There are 3 components, imo.

1. you miss all the shots you don't take.
2. maximizing yourself a bit so to increase the odds, is good. Which is what looksmaxxing and getting better looking should do.
3. being realistic about the odds. If you are a 5/10 in looks hitting on 9/10 women. Than bad odds. If you are a 5/10 in looks hitting on 5/10 women. Than beter odds.


----------



## LooksmaxDon1 (Nov 14, 2020)

PUA ha always been legit tbh, the only people dissing it are coping mentalcels


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 14, 2020)

Putting this moron my ignore list


----------



## reptiles (Nov 14, 2020)

Marquis said:


> Pick-up artistry is not 100 % bullshit. It's a proven fact that GAME* is legit.
> 
> It matters how and how often you text to women. A man can't be a soft and an overemotional cuck in the presence of women, no matter how good-looking he is.
> 
> It goes without saying that cold-approaching women at the mall if you're a 5'2 manlet with an ugly face will not end up well. But using the lowest hanging fruit as an example to delegitimize *social skills* and intelligence is quite pathetic in my honest opinion.




This is what is missed universally pua works if your atleast a 5 psl or your 6 foot with a 6 to 7 inch dick then at that point PUA actually does work but before that it doesn't cause attraction isn't a choice unless it is built over long periods of exposure your not gonna go from a vanilla to a hard core maschochist unless you repeat acts that simulate hardcore maschoism your not gonna be attracted to that the problem is you can't get a women to have more exposure unless she had that inn-ital attraction to begin with


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 14, 2020)

Magister said:


> I came here only to know - who is girl on your avi? I love her instantlly



















*𝐀𝐧𝐣𝐚 𝐖𝐢𝐧𝐤𝐞𝐥𝐦𝐚𝐧𝐧*

*psl 8*

dont use her as your avi


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 14, 2020)

Marquis said:


> Perhaps in your city.
> 
> These rules you guys come up with -- 8 psl or invisible, at least 6'2 or death -- aren't universal. They might be true in your own small social bubble (I doubt it), but there's no reason why a guy living in Poland or California should play by the same rules.
> 
> ...



how is the average height in california so low shouldn't it be chad central


----------



## whiteissuperior (Nov 14, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> OP is right. once you become at least 4 PSL normie, PUA stuff does wonders for your dating life
> @RealLooksmaxxer @the next o'pry @


4 PSL???????????/ YOU MEAN 4.5+???? BEING GENEROUS


----------



## whiteissuperior (Nov 14, 2020)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> I know a PSL3 guy who has a lay count of over 40 after 2 years of PUA.


people larp like this all the time. He's either lying to you or he's not PSL 3. Redpillers literally tried to tell us a fat disabled man, paralyzed from the neck down, in a wheelchair, had a rotation of 3 women


----------



## Marquis (Nov 14, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Putting this moron my ignore list


Nobody gives a duck and I nothing valuable was lost.


----------



## Marquis (Nov 16, 2020)

16tyo said:


> looks determine success with women
> doesn't matter if you do PUA bullshit or not, its all looks


Imagine being this deluded. I feel sorry for you. I really do.


----------



## Marquis (Nov 16, 2020)

LookMaxingGod73 said:


> Greycel moment


----------



## Marquis (Dec 9, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> how is the average height in california so low shouldn't it be chad central


Lots of Asians and Latinos live in California, and don't forget the Indian engineers and CEOs. Yeah, it's an unlikely mixture of chads and incels.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 9, 2020)

No PUA for my baldass


----------



## Ocelot (Dec 9, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 804358
> View attachment 804359
> View attachment 804360
> View attachment 804361
> ...


cope
stolen from my thread

she is my discovery and will remain my toy forever

@Magister


----------



## IdiAmin (Dec 9, 2020)

Some PUA advice is good but when PUA try to sell it as "Bulletproof Method That Will Get You Every Girl" you can see why more and more people care less about this.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 9, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> *Any attempt to slay besides looksmaxing will make sitation worse*
> 
> Beta males promoted feminism and destroyed values in the hope that liberated sluts would be easy to fuck. Attractive men resisted this change. Now in feminism’s society, good looking men have unlimited partners and weak men have even less than before. – Feminism was self sabotage.
> 
> *Now imagine the same situation with PUA*​


caged


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 9, 2020)

Marquis said:


> Perhaps in your city.
> 
> These rules you guys come up with -- 8 psl or invisible, at least 6'2 or death -- aren't universal. They might be true in your own small social bubble (I doubt it), but there's no reason why a guy living in Poland or California should play by the same rules.
> 
> ...



6'2 and 8psl arent equivalent


----------



## Marquis (Dec 9, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> 6'2 and 8psl arent equivalent


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 9, 2020)

IdiAmin said:


> when PUA try to sell it as "Bulletproof Method That Will Get You Every Girl"


The amount of false claims from PUA coaches, and their students. Is beyond believe.
LMAO, at balding skinny Mehow claim for example: "I can steal ANY guys girlfriend within 13 minutes"


----------



## IdiAmin (Dec 9, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> The amount of false claims from PUA coaches, and their students. Is beyond believe.
> LMAO, at balding skinny Mehow claim for example: "I can steal ANY guys girlfriend within 13 minutes"




It's really insane and sad. At least in the Game there is a chapter where Strauss describes his lookmaxxxing, now it's all about "Bulletproof Methods" to get money from naive incels


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 9, 2020)

IdiAmin said:


> It's really insane and sad. At least in the Game there is a chapter where Strauss describes his lookmaxxxing, now it's all about "Bulletproof Methods" to get money from naive incels


Say exactly, this in the right voice tone of 45hz. And no girl will rejection you: 
"_abacadabra, sim sala Bin. 
Open your phone, and put my number in"_

There is actually videos, about telling extremely precise what to say.
Asif it doesn't matter, how you look like. Now matter what one says, looking like this for example, even perfect convo skills openers will unfortunately cause is rough time chatting to people.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 9, 2020)

Asif it doesn't matter, how you look like. Now matter what one says, looking like this for example, even perfect convo skills openers will unfortunately cause is rough time chatting to people.





While. only having average or a bit bad convo skills openers skill. If one looks like this, it might turn out pretty decent experience overall. I mean, it's still mainly "rejections"/getting ignored. But gets a few with interest back also, and this opening line is really bad.:


----------



## SoyGune (Dec 9, 2020)

0


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Dec 9, 2020)

Unironically believing in game = special needs IQ


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Dec 10, 2020)

*(and this proves it)*


----------



## ChadFucksYourOneitis (Dec 13, 2020)

Cope you redpill dog, women are redpilled since birth.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 13, 2020)

That is not PUA, that is mating intelligence and human psychology. PUA didn't discover anything new because PUA isn't scientific.


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Dec 16, 2020)

going through this thread and seeing all the greycels calling each other greycels and then all of them being banned is the funniest shit ever tbh


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Dec 17, 2020)

ɯᴉsǝɹɐupnɯ said:


> going through this thread and seeing all the greycels calling each other greycels and then all of them being banned is the funniest shit ever tbh


They're not greycels. Their name goes grey when banned


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Dec 17, 2020)

optimisticzoomer said:


> They're not greycels. Their name goes grey when banned


ah ok i dont really rot on this forum so i don't know all the details, thanks for the info i guess


----------



## wristcel (Jan 7, 2021)

Dude thinks he has best 'game' in the world and can teach all the incels in his comments section to pull


----------



## Selinity (Mar 19, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> I've seen uglier guys as well
> Many ugly men walking on the streets


haha, I actually laughed at that, here's your dopamine as a reward jfl


----------

